# Honesuki or western boning knife



## emeraldcity (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm just curious which knife other professionals prefer for various types of proteins... mainly lamb, chicken, fish, pork, and beef. I am favorable of my honesuki as it is more sturdy than a western knife and it provides a nice angle for my stroke when removing fat and silver skin. When the cuts of meat get larger i prefer a slice,r but i don't own a nice one. I'd like to know what knives everyone else prefers for protein prep tasks, just for fun and perhaps a future purchase thanks.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I love my MAC honesuki for prepping just about everything...shallots, garlic, chiff. parsley, slicing meat, boning proteins, etc. 

It makes a great line knife too because it has a small profile.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

The Tojiro DP honesuki is one of the best values out there at $80. Folks with expensive custom gyutos and yanagibas use them because they get the job done. I've broken down and deboned countless chickens and ducks,  squared off racks of ribs, and Frenched racks of lambs with mine.


----------

